# What does the wife say??



## Ralphy87 (Nov 27, 2018)

Dont know if its just me but the wife is having a good moan about the amount of time and money im spending on the cars,What does the wife say and what do you do to butter her up?lol


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Mines the same, apparently I spend to much time with the cars or in the shed doing stuff! I just don’t mention anything about costs because that would make it even worst, as long as I’ve got money for the bills and some for her she’s not to bad.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I've been detailing long before I met her....

If I'm not detailing, I'm out videoing or editing, or playing pool (Saturday nights).... As she puts it herself "it could be worse, you could want to go clubbin/drinking every evening or do drugs".


----------



## Ralphy87 (Nov 27, 2018)

Need to find myself one of those woman lol i dont mention cost either but its the amount of packages that comes to the door,Im the same always been into bikes and cars long before we got together and thw way i see it is i work hard all year so why not i dont drink much now either and not got a bike anymore sadly.......until summer lol


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

You should also start dating each other. That'll help with much of your problems.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

My Mrs moans I love my car more than her, I do own a GT 86 so maybe she does have a point.

Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Been married to mine for 55 years, she has a way of raising her eyes whilst uttering a tutting sound. I always feel 2 feet tall when she does it 

Harry


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

My fiancé contributes to the cost of some of the detailing gear because it gets used on her car as well 

She’s less impressed about the time spent doing it though, and would rather head off out somewhere which I understand, and so our cars don’t really get washed/detailed that frequently.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

The enemy is very understanding and to be honest it doesn't bother her, she knows I work hard enough and I devote time to her, well at least when I'm not caring for my car.


----------



## Droppedit (Dec 2, 2017)

Keeps me out of the house & out of the pub.

Whats the problem? :doublesho


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

You guys are doing it wrong.

I was once engaged, thankfully not married.

Keep the sound ones in line as ‘bang buddies’ and you can have the best of both both Worlds. You get the horizontal jogging without the hen-pecking or having to worry about Birthdays or Christmas. 

My last Mrs (who was mega outstanding, semi-pro model) was quite tolerant of a bit of cleaning, sadly I wasn’t as tolerant of her use of cannabis. Sadly she’s not on the ‘bang buddy’ list either.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Soul boy 68 said:


> The enemy..........


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

My mrs is like “so what do you need that for”. Or every time I moan at her compulsory shoe buying she just says when you stop buying cleaning gear ile stop buying shoes..


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

DLGWRX02 said:


> My mrs is like "so what do you need that for". Or every time I moan at her compulsory shoe buying she just says when you stop buying cleaning gear ile stop buying shoes..


Tell her you won it on 12 days of Christmas? Then take her shoes back for a refund.

I DOUBLE DARE you. It's lads rule that you cannot refuse a double dare. I also expect video footage for LOLZ.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

wayne451 said:


> Tell her you won it on 12 days of Christmas? Then take her shoes back for a refund.
> 
> I DOUBLE DARE you. It's lads rule that you cannot refuse a double dare. I also expect video footage for LOLZ.


I would but I value my testicles..


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

wayne451 said:


> Tell her you won it on 12 days of Christmas?


Funny you should say that, I won quite a few things on here especially from ODK around the same time Black Friday starts :lol:


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

wayne451 said:


> Tell her you won it on 12 days of Christmas? Then take her shoes back for a refund.
> 
> I DOUBLE DARE you. It's lads rule that you cannot refuse a double dare. I also expect video footage for LOLZ.





JR1982 said:


> Funny you should say that, I won quite a few things on here especially from ODK around the same time Black Friday starts :lol:


Ha, even when I have genuinely won things she doesn't believe me..lol


----------



## Andyman0 (Aug 20, 2018)

I get the Yorkshire war cry..."How f******g much!!!!!" :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm probably in a fortunate position due to being older meaning I've been working now for 27 years as has my wife and as we've no kids meaning it's only the two of us.

I enjoy my holidays each year and don't have any other real hobbies apart from my cars and detailing but we work hard for our money.

Life is short and you never know what's round the corner (My brother who has a healthy lifestyle had a heart attack at 48 this year and ended up with 5 stents fitted ) so my motto is don't sweat the small things. 

Yes I spend far too much on detailing gear but I don't have excess debt so why not. I also take the same attitude with her shoes, face creams, make up etc which are generally dearer than my gear and it doesn't bother me what she spends as long as it doesn't take us into debt.

Whatever makes you happy then just do it :thumb:


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Not sure what my Mrs thinks as I only hear the bits i'm interested in lol Seriously though we have been together 21 years so we know, love and trust each other, if you don't have this kind of relationship are you in a relationship lol.


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

My wife say's that more people should spend time o the cars.People have houses she say's would they let there house go to rack and ruin as cars today cost a lot of money. We have a 2016 Ford C Max and a 2018 Ford Fiesta add the cost up of those she say's and people may think about loo after them more


----------



## Andy1972 (Jan 12, 2014)

mines given up now. Its just my own guilt I have to battle.

Problem is, everytime I get something she wants to same amount to spend on 'women things' so it costs me double


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

Mine is fine with me luckily, but I do try and balance things out a bit,

I'll wake up early on a Saturday to make a start so I can have at least one car finished by 10:00AM which is when she'll be getting out of bed (she likes a lie in, I really don't!) and on top of that she gets a clean car inside and out, which she appreciates not having to do herself... that said I've never told her how much some cleaning bits are and I will *never* tell her how much some of my little car mods have cost!


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

After reading this I'm glad I'm not married. No one tells me what to do, maybe that's the reason I'm not married.


----------



## BertyTHeGreat (Jun 2, 2017)

PugIain said:


> My Mrs moans I love my car more than her, I do own a GT 86 so maybe she does have a point.


i know this feeling all too well, i get the exact same response very often :lol: i have a tangerine scream mk3 Focus ST, and its bad enough that she also hates the colour :wall: the only thing that stops her moaning about it is cleaning her car for her. that usually keeps her quite


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

Mine us absolutely fine. In fact in the summer months she sits out there with me chatting! Making me drinks etc. In the winter months she watches a film or goes shopping!

I think she likes the comments that how clean her car always looks!

Rob


----------



## sbrocks (Jul 5, 2007)

Mine used to roll her eyes when I was spending time prepping mates cars and my own for shows/meets etc ( I was running a car based website at the time and spending a LOT of time on it ).... during this period I picked up a lot of my gear which has stayed the course .....and a lot of it paid for by mates throwing me a few £££ for doing their cars!

On arrival of our daughter a few years ago I moved away from shows etc and just kept the household cars at a standard......

I am now back into it and the wife is seeing the benefit as we now share 2 cars (previously she would never have driven my cars) and I can do it at home whilst still looking after the daughter (9 now so looks after herself better than I do !!)

As others have posted, as long as bills are paid and family time isn’t affected it balances well!


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Ralphy87 said:


> What does the wife say and what do you do to butter her up?lol


I'm leaving.You have to sell the family car ,I want half of everything and you to buy me out of the house within two months.

I really miss that car.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

I spend my money how I like, wife spends hers how she likes, simples.


----------



## Sleper (May 27, 2015)

My wife will complain at times and the only comeback to the amount of monies I spend is the fact that her car is always pristine. I make sure of that. Usually that will satisfy her. Good luck


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

I always get you care about the car more than us, but I say the car cost a lot of money when we come to get rid I want it in as good condition as possible.

I also get the why do you need another shampoo and why is the whole top half of the fridge waxes, cant you sell some.:lol:


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

phillipnoke said:


> My wife say's that more people should spend time o the cars.People have houses she say's would they let there house go to rack and ruin as cars today cost a lot of money. We have a 2016 Ford C Max and a 2018 Ford Fiesta add the cost up of those she say's and people may think about loo after them more


I'd agree, we are certainly in the minority. Many people don't tend to look aftet things these days. It's much easier to replace it once it looks tired and abused. My partner realises that there is some point to it.


----------



## tommyboy40 (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm really lucky as she is more OCD that I am and hers is always gleaming. When you plan to share your life with someone, you should share your passions. She understands that my cars are greedy but also understands the joy they bring. As long as I can find the money!


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Years ago wife gave me greif for spending too much time on the car.
You know when you do a full afternoon jobby.

I replied "You should be glad I like to keep my things clean and tidy.......If you spent as much time and care on looking after the house I'd be over the moon not stood here giving you grief!"

NEARLY GOT A SLAP so don't recommend this course of action.


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

I suppose the initial outlay cost a bit, I just built up slowly. It doesn't cost me a lot tbh i'm not one for buying new products for the sake of it. Nor do i slash out on crazy expensive ones. 

TBH i'm lucky i get to do whatever i like within reason. She does get a bit annoyed if i spend to much time out riding my motorbike over summer. Taking that into account tinkering with the car for a few hours is way back on the list. 

Having said that i wouldn't be told to anything, Its a compromise so you're both happy. 

All you lot getting nagged about money. See how much she spends on make up + hair cuts costs then tell me you spend a lot of money :-O


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

wot wife? ,, binned the misses years ago  ,, the cat doesnt care as long as she gets food + fuss..


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Not too much of a moan from my other half. She doesn't understand why I have multiple cars let alone why I spend so much time on them. 

That said, she doesn't complain that her car is kept clean so it goes both ways.


----------



## Wingnuts (Sep 3, 2012)

I always get a earful about it and a eye roll that screams "FFS". she even went as far as to mention it in her impromptu wedding speech


----------



## washingitagain (Sep 11, 2018)

For me, generally I don't get much stick and I do get annoyed if it get any. That's because it's never at the expense of DIY, the kids, her etc.


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

Mrs used to complain about the cost of products until i compared the cost of her make up. When another wax turns up she says how many more do you need? I use the same logic for her lipstick etc. But we are as bad as each other and we have a laugh over it now. I recently got a nice delivery from Mitchell and King which she moaned about in a jokey way, so i said i found your make-up delivery stashed away in the cupboard, she just smiled lol. Besides most products get used on her car first so she doesn't complain much. Mainly about the amount if time i spend doing it which is fair. But then how long do they spend daily doing their makeup :lol:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Ahhh, joys of being single. My money, my detailing goodies


----------



## Bikeracer (Jan 16, 2015)

Ralphy87 said:


> Dont know if its just me but the wife is having a good moan about the amount of time and money im spending on the cars,What does the wife say and what do you do to butter her up?lol


I think anyone who refers to "the" wife is showing disrespect to their wife.

YMMV

Allan


----------



## Midlife (Sep 6, 2016)

Ralphy87 said:


> Dont know if its just me but the wife is having a good moan about the amount of time and money im spending on the cars,What does the wife say and what do you do to butter her up?lol


Look her dead straight in the eyes and ask when shes moving out.........before or after shes cooked your Christmas dinner of course.:devil:


----------



## Noakesy85 (Dec 27, 2008)

My wife asked the dreaded question a couple of days ago...

Can I use a sponge to wash your car??? :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

To which I replied... you touch my car with a sponge... We're getting divorced!!!

She's now decided to wait until i get home in Feb so I can wash it properly.

Thankfully she's pretty understanding when it comes to how much I spend on detailing bits and bobs, its a hobby at the end of the day and something i find fairly relaxing. What she doesn't understand is the amount of time I can put into cleaning a single car.


----------



## Andy1972 (Jan 12, 2014)

Noakesy85 said:


> My wife asked the dreaded question a couple of days ago...
> 
> Can I use a sponge to wash your car??? :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho
> 
> ...


Trying to explain detailing to a workmate and he said 'his mum normally washes his car for him with fairy liquid and a sponge' :doublesho


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

My partner gives me more grief about posting on here than she does about me detailing the cars. She is mega understanding though and so long as I don’t take the mick and balance family life she is happy (er).

I won her round by doing her mums car every two weeks as a thank you for helping out with the kids. She also knows how long each takes now so she will ask me if i’m just doing a quick maintenance wash :lol:.

Plus she opened the curtains the other morning and said, “Wow, look at the beading on your car.”. Literally the sexiest thing I have heard.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Mine is absolutely fine with it tbh. I've genuinely never got any grief about my passion for clean cars. In saying that, I've been keeping the cars clean since I was about 10 years old, doing them for my parents, relatives, friends etc. 

If she's going out shopping, she'll usually ask if I need anything from halfords. Aaaaaaand, she now notices swirl and holograms.... Lol. 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

JR1982 said:


> Funny you should say that, I won quite a few things on here especially from ODK around the same time Black Friday starts :lol:


Haha, I do the same  
I also order around her birthday, Christmas and Mother's Day telling her not to look at any of the parcels as they may be for her - works a treat 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Leebo310 said:


> Haha, I do the same
> I also order around her birthday, Christmas and Mother's Day telling her not to look at any of the parcels as they may be for her - works a treat
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a great idea didn't think of that :thumb:


----------



## Nidge76 (Sep 16, 2016)

JR1982 said:


> That's a great idea didn't think of that :thumb:


Yes but when the wife sees numerous large packages turning up and then only gets 1 small gift for her birthday what happens then! 

Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Nidge76 said:


> Yes but when the wife sees numerous large packages turning up and then only gets 1 small gift for her birthday what happens then!
> 
> Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


Run and hide :lol:


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Nidge76 said:


> Yes but when the wife sees numerous large packages turning up and then only gets 1 small gift for her birthday what happens then!
> 
> Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


You had to send them back as they were faulty/incorrect 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nidge76 (Sep 16, 2016)

Kenan said:


> You had to send them back as they were faulty/incorrect
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


You have all angles covered. I like it.

Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Kenan said:


> You had to send them back as they were faulty/incorrect
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


I use the term "not special enough for you" - win/win 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Leebo310 said:


> I use the term "not special enough for you" - win/win
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's nice, I'm saving that one

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## gishy (Feb 24, 2018)

on holiday just bought a little (120ml) bottle of armor all glass cleaner for the hire car, really crappy windscreen.the missus took one look in the shopping trolley looked at me and said "Please don,t tell me you going to start cleaning the hire cars".got all sorts of funny looks from the people in the queue at the till.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

gishy said:


> on holiday just bought a little (120ml) bottle of armor all glass cleaner for the hire car, really crappy windscreen.the missus took one look in the shopping trolley looked at me and said "Please don,t tell me you going to start cleaning the hire cars".got all sorts of funny looks from the people in the queue at the till.


I did exactly this in Florida!! Only it was stoners invisible glass, mothers wheel cleaner, and a QD, all from Wal-Mart lol.

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## gishy (Feb 24, 2018)

Cookies said:


> I did exactly this in Florida!! Only it was stoners invisible glass, mothers wheel cleaner, and a QD, all from Wal-Mart lol.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


that's where I am lol


----------



## lijongtao (Dec 1, 2017)

My wife used to moan about how much time I spent on the car and once it got so bad when I got my buckets out I just left it to get dirty for months and it got really properly filthy. We're semi-rural and the country lanes get covered in mud in winter.

After she had to scrape between the hedge and the car and got covered in mud she then asked me to wash it. Now she doesn't moan because she appreciates a clean car when she uses it. I think she thought it would clean itself. I don't think she realised the work that goes into it. Her friend uses a man at the garden centre car park who does a "full detail" for £7.........I didn't bother to argue because if she's happy with that who am I to inform her otherwise.


----------

